# Pawn shop SCORE



## j-dogg (Jun 10, 2010)

28mm f2.8 Rokinon lens for Nikon F series, 20 bones! Good condition too, but has no lens covers front or rear.

I've hit 20 pawn shops and this was the only Nikon lens, tons of minolta stuff though.

Pics when I come home, posting from my crackberry.


----------



## ifi (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess its time to buy a Minolta to get some cheap lenses


----------



## guitstik (Jun 10, 2010)

Send me all the Minolta stuff. An I'll send you Nikon stuff.


----------



## j-dogg (Jun 10, 2010)

^^^Tell me what you are looking for. out of 30 pawn shops I have seen minolta's entire product lineup.

Pic


----------



## guitstik (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm looking for MC/MD lenses. I could use a 2x teleconverter, wide angle and/or a fisheye lens.


----------



## j-dogg (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll make my rounds tomorrow and let you know.

As for Nikon stuff, I am specifically looking for a 105mm and a 36-74mm Nikkor. I *think* they are Series E but I will check back with you to let you know.

I also need a 62mm lens cover as well as a Nikon business end cap for my Vivitar 55-135mm and various filters. Would like a polarizer for that Vivitar if you can find one.

But any Nikon stuff will do.


----------



## j-dogg (Jun 26, 2010)

Found an 80-205mm Osawa MD lens, with caps 50 bones looks to be in good shape.

I need a Series E 36-74 and 55 and 62mm filters. Also could use any Nikkor stuff you may come across.


----------



## guitstik (Jun 26, 2010)

I haven't been able to hit any pawn shops lately. My job has been killing me with extra hours. I say killing but I am the one taking the extra so I can put some green in the bank for building our new house and camera stuff when I can.


----------



## magkelly (Jun 26, 2010)

I've got a 2X teleconverter and a 50MM lens I think it was MD Rokkor? I'm not at home at the moment, typing on a laptop elsewhere to get some relief from the heat. But I'll check when I get home and see what it says on it and post it here.


----------

